# 2009 f250



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

i have the stock Continental tires on it.... will these do fine for the year? or should i up grade to some BF Goodrich All Terrain T/A KO? or if so what tires?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I would put on the BF all terrains on myself but I love those tires so thats why I would do it. But the stock tires will work just not as well. That is just my 2 cents though


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

contitracks are tits on a bull,,,,,,you could go to an all terrain and still get better ride, and handling


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Go to my gallery I got the Dunlop MAXX TRACS they do all right only have one small storm under there belt (no pun intended) They are quieter then my discovery ST and reasonably affordable.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

When I bought my 06 new it came with Perelli Scorpions and I didn't think they would do anything in the snow but they were surprisingly good in the winter. Try them out first, you never know.


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tires*

I ran stock my first year and got lucky with a mild winter and no heavy wet snow. The next year got hit with heavy wet snow and had to dig my way out a couple times. The upgrade will be essential just depends on how much you want to curse and get tossed around a bit.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

if you got the money, definately get some new tires. those things are gonna be pretty brutal. i picked up a set of nitto terra grapplers. they are fairly cheap, look sweet and have had great reviews for the snow and off road from what ive read. so far i love em, put about 12k on em and doesnt even show any sign of wear and are very quite for an aggressive tire.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have geolander ats, they are a good tire and they hook up good in the snow. they are good in the mud and also are soft so they are good for the weather.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a 2008 F350 and they came on it. They were the worst tire I have ever plowed with. Even new they seemed to get no traction. I would get a good set of At's. JMO


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Toyo A/T's are THE answer. Keep your continentals on your shiny rims,,,,and put the the toyo's on a winter set of rims.. The Conti's have got to be one of the best wearing STOCK tires, I've seen guys get like 50-60 out of them,,,,but are just USELESS especially on lawns, and mud.And ride like a bag full of di***.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i have a 2005 f350 and i just put michelin ltx a/t2's on it last week.. seems to be a great tire so far only had about 3 inches of snow last night to test them out in but i was able to plow in 2wd which i was never able to do with the continentals that used to be on the truck


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Chrisxl64;891944 said:


> Toyo A/T's are THE answer. Keep your continentals on your shiny rims,,,,and put the the toyo's on a winter set of rims.. The Conti's have got to be one of the best wearing STOCK tires, I've seen guys get like 50-60 out of them,,,,but are just USELESS especially on lawns, and mud.And ride like a bag full of di***.


Agree, I have Toyo open country on mine and they are awsome and the price is right on them, plus they are quit and smooth riding.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

for the bf's it would cost $1090 installed, out the door, what did u guys pay?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

for the michelin LTX A/T2 on my truck (275/70/r18 load E) it was 1100 and i installed them myself


----------



## ROsborne (Oct 14, 2009)

I have the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo's and i love them! They ride really well and get EXCELLENT traction in the snow. Mine are 285/75/16. I know 16's are cheaper and they don't fit on any SD 05 or newer but i paid $750 installed and i got a $100 rebate so they only cost me $650.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I read in your signature the truck is totaled? What happened?!?


----------



## karol (Sep 23, 2004)

Dlongerman;890902 said:


> i have the stock Continental tires on it.... will these do fine for the year? or should i up grade to some BF Goodrich All Terrain T/A KO? or if so what tires?


Continental are the worst tires. I can't believe Ford still puts them on.... I got the Hercules Terra Trac a/t. I've heard nothing but good things about that specific tire. So far they perform as expected.


----------



## black7.3 (Jan 18, 2010)

bfg's are so over priced for what you get, read the reviews the newer bfg is not what it used to be. get some toyos i've heard good. for my last set i got cooper discover atr's best tire i've had on my truck so far and for $730 a set im very happy


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

We have the stock Continentals on our 09 reg cab, they are not the best but they work just fine for plowing. I also have Continentals on my 09 CC, No plow but I pull my skid around in they snow and they do pretty well. Like was said they last a long time. I got 43k out of the ones on my 04 DRW(lots of towing) and 54k out of the ones on my 06 DRW (also a lot of towing)
I would try them before spending any money. 
If you do replace them I have been pretty happy with BFG AT's and Micky Thompson ATZ's
The ATZ's wear very very good for a AT tire.


----------

